# RR: 122. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "Trout"



## Trout

*1.	Curzon, Vienna Octet members	(1957)










2.	R. Serkin, Laredo, Naegele, Parnas, Levine	(1967)










3.	Schnabel, Pro Arte Quartet, Hobday	(1935)










4.	P. Serkin, Schneider, Tree, Soyer, Levine	(1965)










5.	Schiff, Hagen Quartet, Posch	(1983)










6.	Richter, Borodin Quartet, Hörtnagel	(1981)










7.	Gilels, Amadeus Quartet, Zepperitz	(1975)










8.	Brendel, Zehetmair, Zimmermann, Duven, Riegelbauer	(1994)










9.	Ax, Frank, Young, Ma, Meyer	(1995)










10.	Brendel, Cleveland Quartet, Van Demark	(1977)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Curzon, Vienna Octet members	(1957)
2.	R. Serkin, Laredo, Naegele, Parnas, Levine	(1967)
3.	Schnabel, Pro Arte Quartet, Hobday	(1935)
4.	P. Serkin, Schneider, Tree, Soyer, Levine	(1965)
5.	Schiff, Hagen Quartet, Posch	(1983)
6.	Richter, Borodin Quartet, Hörtnagel	(1981)
7.	Gilels, Amadeus Quartet, Zepperitz	(1975)
8.	Brendel, Zehetmair, Zimmermann, Duven, Riegelbauer	(1994)
9.	Ax, Frank, Young, Ma, Meyer	(1995)
10.	Brendel, Cleveland Quartet, Van Demark	(1977)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

